# Purple Spilo?



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Picked this little guy up for just £12, he was labelled as a rbp and was crammed in a 16''x12''x12'' completely bare tank so i couldn't pass up the oppurtunity. To me it has the characteristics of a Sanchezi, but i could be wrong.
Sorry for the woeful pictures, let me know what you think folks?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Pics added


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

yea id say its a sanchezi! nice pick up for £12!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

looks like a sanchezi too me, also you are in the wrong forum


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Im definitely no expert at this, but I was told a little while ago that sanchezis shouldn't have a terminal band that pronounced. It should be more opaque.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh sh%t, yea, ive just realised i posted in the Breeding section. I must have just scroled down quickyl and saw ''Piranha''.

Anywho...i am very pleased at picking this up for just £12!!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

S. sanchezi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Plowboy Posted Yesterday, 02:45 PM
> Im definitely no expert at this, but I was told a little while ago that sanchezis shouldn't have a terminal band that pronounced. It should be more opaque


Evidently you were misinformed.

Nice S. sanchezi Murphy18!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

hastatus said:


> > Plowboy Posted Yesterday, 02:45 PM
> > Im definitely no expert at this, but I was told a little while ago that sanchezis shouldn't have a terminal band that pronounced. It should be more opaque
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for straightening me out.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Thank you for straightening me out.


Thats why P-fury rocks


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

I would say sanchezi. Looks just like mine.


----------

